# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Brindamos servicio de molienda, tostado y demas de granos y cereales para la agorindustria

## valenz

Buenas, somos de la nueva molinera "DEL MAYOR",  contamos con maquinas de Acero Inoxidable con la cual se obtiene productos LIBRES DE RESIDUOS TOXICOS y por lo cual son APTOS para el consumo humano, molemos trigo, habas, cebada, maca, linaza, soya, maiz, etc. y sus diferentes variedades, los trabajos se realizan con puntualidad y responsabilidad. También distribuimos harinas a asociaciones de los diferentes distritos de Lima, trabajamos unicamente con productos nacionales ya que se ha comprobado que a 
diferencia de los importados su nivel de proteinas, vitaminas y su valor nutritivo es mas alto. 975195848-998825206Temas similares: Liofilizacion de Pescado,y demas frutos del Mar necesito empacadora de piña y paltas, para que me den servicio Servicio de maquiila cafe tostado y soluble Artículo: Minag fortalece capacidades de productores de cereales, leguminosas y granos andinos Servicio de Deshidratado y Molienda

----------


## industriaalimentaria

*Servicio de Molienda*  En el proceso de molienda el objetivo es reducir el grado de fineza del grano, de acuerdo a la granulometría deseada por nuestros clientes. 
Con dicha molienda las cualidades nutricionales de los granos son mejor aprovechadas, debido a que de esta forma se incrementa la posibilidad de mezclarlo con otras harinas, así como también de dispersarlo mejor con líquidos. 
Por otro lado se incrementa la digestibilidad del alimento. 
En nuestros servicios de molienda los granos son previamente seleccionados en tamaño y contenido de impurezas. 
Ponemos a su disposición nuestra amplia experiencia en servicios de molienda para una gran variedad de granos.   *Misión:*Nuestra empresa se dedica al servicio de molienda y tostado de legumbres o cereales, Cacao deshidratado. ​ Visión: Ser reconocida como una de las mejores empresas del Perú por su calidad de servicio, atención y satisfacción del cliente. ​ *Teléfonos:* FIJO: 3548327 BITEL: 975324388 email: industriaalimntaria@hotmail.com

----------

